# Searching for a dent



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all,

yesterday wen i went home from the job, i noticed a small letter beneath my wipers. There was a numberplate on it written. So i went around my car to search what happened but i couldn't find any dent or so...

So coming home i went around it few times, didn't find anything...
Asking some people on the workfloor what could happened nobody could help me, but some think that some truck would have hit my car,...
the only place it could hit me could be my back of the car because there were two other cars next to me... but on the back there isn't a dent.. so my only thought could there be a scratch on the paintwork and because i ready drove home it's hidden under the mass of dirt and salt now.

So how can i do a waterless wash best with temp like -14°C now.

Is it just enough the spray plenty of PB Spray And Wipe, and then buff of with a MF towel to clean the car?
or how do you recommend me to clean just the back to search for evidence of a possible touch with a truck.


it would be lot nicer if the person just left his phonenumber so i could ask him what happened


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Certainly not sure about temps that low. You'd need to be wearing gloves 
because touching the cold metal could be risky. You'd also need to use cold 
water not warm - the temp difference could crack stuff on rapid expansion. 

Do local petrol stations have a jet wash facility over there, ones that are
protected from frost...?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Its not much help in regards to washing the car but how good at thinking on your feet are you, much of a blagger?!? Confident that you could ring the number and get them to explain what happened and how without letting on you've not found it? With that tell them that you need to wait until you've had it properly looked at but that you'll be in touch. From there you can examine in closer detail and find out exactly what the damage is.

Good luck either way


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Searching for a dent?
There's one on my van if you want it..:lol:


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Perhaps you've pulled


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Its not much help in regards to washing the car but how good at thinking on your feet are you, much of a blagger?!? Confident that you could ring the number and get them to explain what happened and how without letting on you've not found it? With that tell them that you need to wait until you've had it properly looked at but that you'll be in touch. From there you can examine in closer detail and find out exactly what the damage is.
> 
> Good luck either way


They didn't leave a number to ring.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

My mistake. For some reason I'd seen the bit about leaving the phone number, put 2+2 together and got 5. That'll teach me to skim read


----------

